# 120v conversion for Delta Contractor's Saw II (36-360)



## PhillipH (Jan 16, 2010)

I need to convert a 36-630 (motor #62-045) from 240v back to 120v. Unfortunately, there is a little scratch over one of the numbers on the motor plate. I can't tell for sure how to do the conversion. I would be very grateful if someone could help me out.

I'm also not exactly sure how to interpret Line 1 and Line 2 for low-voltage mode. Seems like it should be Hot/Neutral or Black/White.

Thanks! Phillip 

Motor plate info below:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My guess*

It's the no. 2 same as underneath (sorry, I meant to the right). What changes is the color of the wires attached to the terminal, not the terminals. :blink: bill


----------



## PhillipH (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks very much. What do you mean by "same as underneath"?

Also, could you help me understand how I relate Line 1 and Line 2 to Hot and Neutral? To me, Line 1 and Line 2 makes sense for 220v config, but it should say Hot/Neutral or Black/White for 120v config.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a 3 wire 220v*

has 2 "hots" usually a red and a black, and a neutral usually a white, "hots" going to line 1 and 2. Neutral goes to motor /switch ground or chassis. A 4 wire will have a green going to ground at the panel and to the switch box at the motor. :thumbsup: bill
I meant to say to the right, not underneath.
Attention EDIT:
To go back to 120 v just put the black wire on T 1 and the white on T2,
the green/ ground to the motor housing and switch box


----------



## PhillipH (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks again. I'm with you on the 3-wire 220v. The power cord has black, white, and green -- all insulated. Of course green is ground, and it's connection won't change. Black and White are Line 1 and Line 2 for 220v (or vice versa), and they are connected as such for the current 220v config. What I'm wanting confirmation on is how to interpret Black and White as Line 1 and Line 2 for the 120v diagram. Is Black = Line 1 and White = Line 2, or vice versa? For 120v, it should say Hot/Neutral for Black/White.

Phillip


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It doesn't matter*

The 120 V is across the line 1 and 2 and it's AC, so it doesn't matter which goes where. bill


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

For 120 volt operation it wont matter which is hot or neutral.

just use black or hot for L1 and white or neutral for L2.

Going to have the change the plug too...... I suppose....


----------



## PhillipH (Jan 16, 2010)

That did it. Thanks very much guys. You really helped me out.

Phillip


----------

